# Work Placement



## Shaggers89 (Feb 18, 2020)

Hi People Names Brody Mayne and im looking into captive animals cert 3 next year so by the time i leave school which is next year to attend this course i need to have at least 8 hour placement volunteer or otherwise in a captive animal facility and i was wondering if anyone knows a breeder in the yarra valley area that could help 
Admin Delete if not allowed 
Regards Brody


----------

